

Ben Horowitz: Every breakthrough idea looks stupid - louhong
http://news.cnet.com/8301-32973_3-57536701-296/ben-horowitz-every-breakthrough-idea-looks-stupid/

======
001sky
_"Breakthrough ideas usually come from guys who look like they're
hallucinating."_

